# Baseball fans here?



## NosralTserrof

Me? I'm a Pirates fan. 

Have been, always will be. Born into the losing era.


----------



## USMarine75

Not anymore... F the Red Sox and the Texas Toughguy!!! Go everyone else except the Yankees they can go F themselves too. Ummm... Go Cubs!!!


----------



## pushpull7

haha, anyone but the yankees, can agree there.

Giants fan. We got the series a couple of years ago (very, very surprised!) after decades of disappointment. I don't keep up much this time of year though because it's just too hard to know what is coming.


----------



## Demiurge

USMarine75 said:


> Not anymore... F the Red Sox and the Texas Toughguy!!! Go everyone else except the Yankees they can go F themselves too. Ummm... Go Cubs!!!



Can't watch them this year, just can't. 

Maybe it was time for Tito to go after how last season ended, but he definitely didn't deserve the media hit job that followed (for those not in the area, Red Sox management basically have a mouthpiece in the Boston Herald newspaper- anyone who leaves the organization will find nasty articles about them from "sources within the team" not long thereafter). 2 championships and they could let this one ride, really? And now it's clear that the clubhouse being out of control is not a priority to the organization- nope, just padding their phony sellout record and selling Ellsbury jerseys to girls, as usual.


----------



## USMarine75

^ F'ing pink hats bro. As long as they play Sweet Caroline after the 8th all is well, even if they're down by 6 runs after another blown lead by the cowpen (definitely not a bullpen). Oh well, we still have the Cs... and football season is only a few months away!


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Just went and saw the pirates last Sunday, beautiful ballpark. I grew up in jersey so I am a Yankees fan but I love the game of baseball and will really watch any teams.

Eric


----------



## zappatton2

Huge Jays fan here, grew up going to the games at the ol' Exhibition Stadium, celebrated downtown both times they won the series, spent my honeymoon at the SkyDome hotel and have waiting patiently many years for another contender. Am still hopeful for this season, despite Toronto being pegged into the toughest division in all of baseball. At least the playoffs are finally being expanded!! But what the hell is going on in Baltimore?!! I guess I could say the same for the opposite reason in Boston. Oh well, go Jays, time to bring the baseball playoffs back to the Great White North!!!!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Orioles fan since the end of the Ripken Jr. era. Needless to say, I'm very pleasantly shocked with the start of the season so far


----------



## pushpull7

I'm always glad to see "those" teams doing well. Always bummed when teams like the Royals are same ol'. I like variety. We have parody in the NFL to some degree (hell, the Lions made the playoffs last year!!) but BB does seem to be the same teams most years.

Some times (other than of course the Giants winning) I loved just because it was something different. Diamondbacks, TB getting better, Miami (or it was "florida" back then) winning......just something different. Anything not lakers, wankeies, or dallas (football, though loved seeing the rangers get good)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Hell yea, go Bluejays


----------



## mattofvengeance

yessirrr.


----------



## broj15

Can't say much for MLB but I do like to watch The Louisville Bats on local TV or catching one of thier games. The local White Castle is one of thier sponsors so all my friends who work at White Castle get free season passes. Most of the employees don't usually go so they always give me thier ticket. They used to be affiliated with St. Louis and then they switched to Milwaukee. Now they are the farm team for The Reds.


----------



## zappatton2

WTF, American League East?!?!?! So now EVERYONE in that division is a .500+ contender? Man, the Jays are really gonna have to rise above this year. Hey Kansas City, how's aboot relocating to Buffalo? That should bump us nicely into the Central division. I was going to hope for the Jays going to the National League East, but then I double-checked those stats, no thanks.


----------



## Koop

Brewers, only because my cousin is John Axford


----------



## refusetofall87

Im a diehard phillies fan, born and raised. I have much respect for the game and for all MLB teams.


----------



## Rick

mattofvengeance said:


> yessirrr.



I knew I loved you.


----------



## MeLab

refusetofall87 said:


> Im a diehard phillies fan, born and raised. I have much respect for the game and for all MLB teams.



Nice, another Phillies fan right here.

I'm generally cool with other MLB teams too, except the Yankees and Braves(they put a lot of hurtin' on the other NL East teams when I was growing up with the Phils back in the 90's).


----------



## snowblind56

Koop said:


> Brewers, only because my cousin is John Axford



Only real men wear mustaches!!!

Seriously. 

I've been a huge Brewer fan for almost 30 years.


----------



## Koop

snowblind56 said:


> Only real men wear mustaches!!!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I've been a huge Brewer fan for almost 30 years.



Nice, I've only been a fan for a year 

Last year I went down to Milwaukee with my family to watch a few Brewers games and then hang out with John a bit. I hadn't seen him for like 3 years prior to that, so it was cool to catch up with him. His mustache is definitely awesome, although he seems to be growing a beard at the moment; however, anything he grows is bad ass


----------



## refusetofall87

MeLab said:


> Nice, another Phillies fan right here.
> 
> I'm generally cool with other MLB teams too, except the Yankees and Braves(they put a lot of hurtin' on the other NL East teams when I was growing up with the Phils back in the 90's).


Glad to see that you're not a bandwagon fan. All i hear anymore is "the phillies suck this year", this coming from the people that have been on the phillies dick for the past five years. I understand that being 13 games out of the division isnt a good situation but... its not how you start, its how you finish


----------



## AxeHappy

Been a Blue Jays fan forever. 

When I was a little kid I dreamed of playing for them... 

Don't have TV anymore though so the only time I get to see games is when my family gets together and me and the brother-in-law steal the TV for an afternoon. So very rarely.


----------



## zappatton2

I still remember the '92 and '93 World Series bouts like they were yesterday. My high school yearbooks from those years even have whole sections devoted to the Jays parades. Heck, I even remember why I hate the Oakland A's so much (1989 ALCS). Glad the Jays have a more classic-looking uniform this year, now if they could just go on a real winning tear for that wild-card.


----------



## Gabriel

Cincinnati Reds fan here. can't say i hate the Rangers though, speaking from a pitcher's stand point, Nolan Ryan was a beast..


----------



## zappatton2

So, is anyone keeping tabs on the playoffs this year? I am really pulling for Baltimore, party because I hate the Yankees, but also because they haven't been contenders in a really long time. Though I do have a sof spot for Washington, if only because they used to be the Expos.


----------



## leonardo7

Im upset the A's struck out so much and that its over. But they played one amazing 9th inning the other night. Being from the Bay Area, Ive got a backup plan I call the SF Giants. Thats all for now. Giants Yankees would be pretty epic.


----------



## uberthrall

Lifelong Redsox fan here. They did a pretty good job of cleaning house and getting rid of the cement heads during the offseason. I wanted them to jettison Aceves before the season started, and I'd still entertain the idea of moving Ellsbury. All in all they did a pretty good job of getting solid blue collar major league players on the roster.


----------



## zappatton2

Everybody in the Canadian media was tripping over themselves proclaiming that this would be the Jays finest year since the early 90's. Yeah. Every game I managed to catch has been a blowout not in their favour. Last night was fun, switching between two Toronto games featuring Boston teams simply deeeeestroying us. At least I can say I'm used to that sight!


----------



## ASoC

Big Cards fan over here 

I was raised on Cardinal baseball, and I've always loved the team


----------



## protest

Phils fan patiently waiting for the new TV deal in 2015, and cementing our official place as team that spends the most money on old players, besides the Yankees.


----------



## Iron Beard

im a windy city sports fan. go white sox and cubs!


----------



## zappatton2

Iron Beard said:


> im a windy city sports fan. go white sox and cubs!


I always thought ChiSox and Cubs fans had a mutual dislike of one another, except maybe at Blackhawks/Bulls/Bears games. What do you do when they meet in inter-league? Anyway, despite my earlier pessimism, Jays break .500 after 10 wins in a row, keep it goin' boys!!!! Definitely watching the game today!


----------



## danger5oh

Mariners fan here... so clearly I'm no bandwagon sports fan lol.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93

I'm a dodgers fan, though I haven't been following it too much this year. All I know is Puig has been getting things stirred up for us lately. I haven't been to one game this season either..... Oh man what going on with me!


----------



## Spencervmurph

Im a Philies and Astros fan, but I haven't followed baseball recently.


----------



## davedeath

Yankee and (sf) Giants fan here


----------



## Iron Beard

zappatton2 said:


> I always thought ChiSox and Cubs fans had a mutual dislike of one another, except maybe at Blackhawks/Bulls/Bears games. What do you do when they meet in inter-league? Anyway, despite my earlier pessimism, Jays break .500 after 10 wins in a row, keep it goin' boys!!!! Definitely watching the game today!


 

im a true white sox fan so ill always root for the sox but it would be awesome to see the cubs win one before i die.


----------



## zappatton2

Soo.... baseball... I gotta say, as a Toronto fan, this is really looking like a good year. I've watched more games this season already than the whole of last and am loving every minute of it! With Toronto teams being so universally mediocre for so long, I'm really hoping I get to see a playoff run for my guys this year. Haven't gotten to see the Jays pull a pennant since I was in high school (in fact, had my first multi-beer evening after the Carter homer)!


----------



## leonardo7

Oakland has something really special going on this year. We are stoked!


----------



## asher

leonardo7 said:


> Oakland has something really special going on this year. We are stoked!



Neat read: The Oakland Way - NBC Sports | NBC Sports

Not a baseball fan at all, but I still like my home teams to do well


----------



## pushpull7

SIGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHH

The giants are still in first, but we've lost 6 out of 7 and the skid includes 3 blown saves in a row.

long season though.


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, this is just like last year.


----------



## pushpull7

Alright.............UNCLE!

I've had enough. I'll always be a Giants fan, but this is absurd.


----------



## pushpull7

Lolz. Well, as bad as the giants have been in the last month, they are still in 1st place in the west and are in place to be an NL leader.


----------



## pushpull7

Annnnnnnnnnnd we're right back to incredible suck ass city.


----------



## zappatton2

I decided I'd relive old times this Sunday and go on Youtube to watch the last game of the last time my team won the World Series. Can't believe it was 21 years ago, to me it feels like yesterday. And seeing some of the styles among the players, and in the stands, that I had completely forgotten about does really make me feel old. Though even if the Jays ever won the series again in my lifetime, I don't think I'll ever again see anything as dramatic as that Joe Carter home run.

Oh well, at least this year I've got the wife hooked, so I've watched more games this season that I have in years. Hopefully my beloved T-Birds can at least make the wild card!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm home from Korea on vacation for the first time in two and a half years, so I sat down to watch a ball game for the first time in nearly three years last night. I didn't know what I was getting myself into.

It ended up being the longest game in Cubs' history, and considering how long they've been around, that's saying something. It got a little nutty in the end, because the Cubs ran out of pitchers, so they let their backup catcher give pitching a shot, since he used to pitch in high school. He managed to make it through an inning unscathed, and then when it was the Cubs' turn at the plate, he actually ended up scoring the winning run. Since he was the pitcher at the time the run was scored, he was credited with the win.

So yeah. First game I watch in nearly three years ends up going sixteen innings and the winning pitcher was a catcher .

Cubs win, though, so I'll take it!


----------



## SonicBlur

HA! I don't feel bad for any fans here, I'm a Cubs fan....nothing can be worse than that, LOL! But they're my team, thick or thin.


----------



## zappatton2

SonicBlur said:


> HA! I don't feel bad for any fans here, I'm a Cubs fan....nothing can be worse than that, LOL! But they're my team, thick or thin.



I do have a soft spot for the Cubs. I'd like to see them win it in my lifetime (so long as they're not playing my team). They are the living definition of past due.


----------



## SonicBlur

zappatton2 said:


> I do have a soft spot for the Cubs. I'd like to see them win it in my lifetime (so long as they're not playing my team). They are the living definition of past due.



Past due is an understatement. I don't know if there really is a word for this...pathetic is still not enough, LOL! But seemingly the Cubs are stacked with prospect talent, Baez got called up and already has 2 runs in two games...once they work on that bullpen we'll see....but then again we've been down this road before. If it happens, it happens. If not, well, then nothing new.


----------



## zappatton2

SonicBlur said:


> Past due is an understatement. I don't know if there really is a word for this...pathetic is still not enough, LOL! But seemingly the Cubs are stacked with prospect talent, Baez got called up and already has 2 runs in two games...once they work on that bullpen we'll see....but then again we've been down this road before. If it happens, it happens. If not, well, then nothing new.



At least there is a bright side. I currently live pretty close to Montreal, and routinely meet some pretty depressed Expos fans. The Cubs are a Chicago institution, win or lose, so you'll never have your team stroll off to Washington


----------



## pushpull7

Wow. Just wow. The giANTS are pathetic. We should be better than this. It's like having the blood rush out and you can't apply enough pressure.


----------



## pushpull7

Goodbye giANTS, maybe next year.


----------



## pushpull7




----------



## pushpull7

lolz. A 4 1/2 game lead in the wildcard vanishes. So maybe/possibly the giants will be @ PIT for a one game playoff. At this point though I bet on the brew crew even as bad as they are playing.


----------



## pushpull7

jon gruden says: " the giants are just miserable.....they have got to find a way to stop the bleeding"







Well, I guess it's just me in this thread.

I don't know if the brewers can come through and get that wildcard game or not. But the giants are just miserable and they need pittsburgh to put them out of their misery.

Dodgers are not "that" good of a team, but will be in the 2nd spot and host likely. Looks like they will get the cards. I think the cards are better overall...we'll see.

I don't trust the nationals, I think pittsburgh can beat them.

For the AL.....

The A's will likely play the Royals (how bout those Royals????? ) and I think KC will have the edge. so...

Well it doesn't matter what I think because I don't think anyone can beat the Angels  Game over??


----------



## leonardo7

The A's better beat KC, then they better beat the Angels, then they better beat either the Orioles or Detroit for the pennant. Thats all that matters right now


----------



## pushpull7

haha, I dunno man, the A's have are a lot like the giants......they have good at times this year but not "that" good of a team. I'd love to see another bay area series.....with different results


----------



## pushpull7

Wow, the gnats were up 5 nothing and now it's 8-8 

I think there should have been much rest for them since they clinched. They look tired for the last 10 days.


----------



## pushpull7

So here we are. Let the playoffs begin......

I suspect the Pirates will snuff the Giants, but we'll see.


----------



## pushpull7

A's laying it on the Royals a bit.


----------



## pushpull7

So goodbye to the A's. The really fell apart. Considering the the gnats were so bad in June and even down the stretch I understand the frustration.

gnats have a tough one tonight. I'll miss them, not a great year but they surprised me a couple of times. I thought they were dead and buried on many occasions.


----------



## pushpull7

Man, I love being wrong!

I know the giants won't beat the nationals, but it's nice to still be alive!


----------



## pushpull7

Same ol' giants. Nice lead heading up to the 7th and that is the end of that. Relievers are terrible throughout giants history.


----------



## pushpull7

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it when I'm wrong!


----------



## pushpull7

Wow. KC pushing the angels hard. I love rooting for an underdog (plus I always thought of KC as a very neutral town, haven't really ever hit my hate ometer like the angels did a decade ago  )


----------



## pushpull7

Deyam KC.......pullin' off the 2 game on the road stretch!


----------



## pushpull7

It only took two game lengths


----------



## Metal Mortician

Looks like the Dodgers came back and tied the series. 
Here's to hoping the Cardinals clench the division.


----------



## pushpull7

Metal Mortician said:


> Looks like the Dodgers came back and tied the series.
> Here's to hoping the Cardinals clench the division.



Well, if the giants win the series, I don't know who I'd want play


----------



## pushpull7

Meh, got my hopes up, it's over now. I knew when one of the broadcasters said the nats should just close up that stadium that we were doomed. Funny how we console ourselves when losing, but they had a good season and just ran out of gas.


----------



## pushpull7

Wow! Just wow!

I'd never have thunk it!!!!!!!!


----------



## pushpull7

KC, raise your hands if you saw THAT coming? PUT 'em down......yer full of it


----------



## pushpull7

KC WS. Everything else is just a lite.


----------



## pushpull7

I've said all over the forums.......I don't know how they keep doing it 

Is it possible that for the 3rd time in 5 years the Giants could be in the WS?

Surely not 

Besides, KC, 8-0 in the postseason  Who's gonna beat them?


----------



## pushpull7

Shocked again.

Wildcard World Series.


----------



## leonardo7

Crazy isnt it?

This is gonna be one of the best ever! Its SUCH a good matchup. Both teams have good energy, KC is so hot right now and the Giants have alot of momentum too.


----------



## pushpull7

BTW, St. Louis, tippin' the hat when we hit the HR, CLASS. My hats off. Good sportsmanship doesn't go un-noticed here


----------



## pushpull7

leonardo7 said:


> Crazy isnt it?
> 
> This is gonna be one of the best ever! Its SUCH a good matchup. Both teams have good energy, KC is so hot right now and the Giants have alot of momentum too.



It's crazy. Bling vs grit. There is NO TELLING who will come up on top. Two teams that beat the odds to get to this point!


----------



## pushpull7

Well, now we know 

It's sad. The Giants did so well and came so far, but kc just has that mojo.


----------



## pushpull7

pushpull7 said:


> Well, now we know
> 
> It's sad. The Giants did so well and came so far, but kc just has that mojo.



From the clutches of death to false hope.......NOW it's over. I'm exhausted


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Man I wish I had TV right now


----------



## Jlang

This series has been completely unreal. Two wild cards just going at it. Super stoked for game 7 tomorrow night.


----------



## Sofos

Giants win! Awesome series!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Fvck yeah. I'm an A's fan but fvck yeah


----------



## Jlang

That game was incredible. Congrats to the giants.


----------



## MaxSwagger

Giants played great but I am so damn sick of seeing them win to the point where I just kinda hate them. haha


----------



## pushpull7

I'm so humbled and proud. Really was an emotional roller coaster. I was REALLY into it this year, lots of highs, lots of times where I thought "well, they did great but it's over" and they shocked me again.

Drinks are on me guys......


----------



## protest

I hate Giants with a burning passion that resides in the depths of my soul. Least impressive "dynasty" in the history of sports.


----------



## asher

MaxSwagger said:


> Giants played great but I am so damn sick of seeing them win to the point where I just kinda hate them. haha



Aside from their last 3 titles, the last time before that they won a WS was 1954. 

_obligatory bay area kid fair weathering_


----------



## pushpull7

protest said:


> I hate Giants with a burning passion that resides in the depths of my soul. Least impressive "dynasty" in the history of sports.



Hmmmmmmm, dodgers fan?


----------



## pushpull7

MaxSwagger said:


> Giants played great but I am so damn sick of seeing them win to the point where I just kinda hate them. haha



I have to say, after a lifetime of them not being "good enough" it's nice to be on the other side of that fence! 

I know what you mean though, patriots, dallass, fakers, heat, it's like OMG NOT AGAIN but then there are surprises.

Spurs with the upset, Giants with the upset, What's next......


----------



## Stereordinary

I'm a Giants fan, so... #stoked.


----------



## pushpull7

Stereordinary said:


> I'm a Giants fan, so... #stoked.



Hey, a sac guy! 

Yeah, I'm still in shock.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I was happy for Boston when they won that first title after their drought, but tired of them quickly after. 

I was happy for SF when they won _their_ first title after their drought, but again, I've grown tired of them.

It's cool to see the underdogs and/or long-time losers get their moment in the sun, but it's hard to keep liking them when they _keep_ winning and are obviously not the same bunch of rag-tag loveable losers they had been for decades.

If I sound bitter, it's because I'm a fucking Cubs fan. Oh, before the THREE TITLES IN FIVE YEARS, SF hadn't won since '54?

Boo.

Hoo.

Hoo.

Golly, that must be awful. Allow me to shed a tear.

grumblegrumblegrumble 




C'mon, Joe Madden, turn shit around...


----------



## pushpull7

I believe that just like the Red Sox and the Giants were due, the Cubs need to win a WS. It's just time.


----------



## leonardo7

Im still amazed that the A's were on pace to being one of the best teams ever of all time until around the all star break. The numbers they put up as a whole in that first half of the season was just jaw dropping


----------



## pushpull7

They traded that one dude (not even going to try and spell it) and it all went in the other direction.


----------



## pushpull7

Goodbye Panda from SF. Thank you for all the memories and wonderful contributions


----------



## Smoked Porter

Not really a Giants fan, but I was still a little disappointed to see Panda leave, for some reason. The Red Sox seem to really be going all in, between signing him and Hanley Ramirez, and chasing Cole Hamels and Jon Lester. I wonder if they really go through with sticking Ramirez in left field, or if it's just a bluff to give them more leverage in the event of trading Bogaerts. It would be a little weird to see Ramirez in left, but it would probably be less stressful on his (sort of injury-prone) body. Plus, Bogaerts is still only 22 and a former #2 prospect, so it would be a bit premature to give up on him now, even with his lackluster first full season.


----------



## pushpull7

I has a little sad about it, but life goes on. But if the Sox beat the yankees with him, it'll be worth it


----------



## Smoked Porter

pushpull7 said:


> I has a little sad about it, but life goes on. But if the Sox beat the yankees with him, it'll be worth it



Haha, I feel ya, though the Yankees don't bother me as much as a couple other teams... Like the Cardinals, with their best fans in baseball and The Cardinal Way. :


----------



## pushpull7

So, we did you a favor?


----------



## Smoked Porter

Ha, fo sho. The Giants and Cards have both had their share of WS appearances the last decade, but the Giants just aren't very hateable. At least with them I can root for Hunter Pence (I'm an Astros fan).


----------



## pushpull7

Shows you how much I know  I thought he was there for all 3


----------



## Smoked Porter

What the hell is Oakland doing? That Josh Donaldson trade was bad enough, and now Moss is gone for even less in return. Not complaining though, I'd just be pretty upset if I were an A's fan. These trades seem very un-Beane. That said, it wouldn't surprise me if they find a way to pull a playoff run out of their ass in 2015, like they have in the past. Not counting on it though.

UPDATE: Brandon Moss traded to the Indians | HardballTalk


----------



## pushpull7

1-0

(phew!) 

Madbum was great, typical Giants relievers putting them in a tough spot, but got the win. 

Not sure how many games the Giants can win this season, but I like that it's started!


----------



## pushpull7

Well, it's been a tough tough go this year, but that was a nice shot in the arm. I'll take a 3 game sweep over the dodgers any time 

Of course now it's those pesky rockies  

Can't wait until the Giants start playing someone outside of their division!


----------



## Rock4ever

Life long cubs fan here. Lookin pretty damn good so far this season!


----------



## Smoked Porter

'stros are off to a nice start. The first month looked liked it was going to be a rough schedule, but they've been holding it down. I don't expect them to stay in first all year, but I think they'll at least be in the hunt for one of the wild card spots. Loving the addition of El Oso Blanco and the strengthened bullpen.


----------



## pushpull7

Glad to see Hunter Pence back!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Cubbies on a roll right now.

Of course, now that I've said that, they'll go on a skid.


----------



## pushpull7

I have absolutely no idea what the rest of the season holds. But I just want to make sure everyone knows how incredibly thankful I am for the SF Giants and their organization. Humble hard working winners that never quit. I think many-o hall-o famers may come from this tribe. 

It's hard to imagine life w/o the panda, but we've got some REALLY special players. (and a phenomenal farm system)


----------



## pushpull7

Embarrassing.

Fairly heavy rain in Colorado, the Giants have basically been kicking their ass. Not only did the game NOT get called earlier, it's quite in the rights of baseball to just give the Giants a win, but they won't just to SPITE them.

So now it's in "rain delay" which is unacceptable, AND they have a double-header tomorrow 

Someone should get suspended over this. But they won't.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

How about that Rangers 3rd? They completely embarrassed Sabathia. I don't see a postseason appearance this season, but I think the Rangers could definitely play spoiler to some teams.


----------



## vkw619

Diehard rays fan checking in! This has been such a weird season. Astros on top, Boston on bottom, Rays on Top with almost every starter on the DL?!

The AL has just been so odd this year!


----------



## zappatton2

Well, my wife is completely in love with Jose Reyes, and has pretty much banned any Blue Jays game viewing in our house since the Jays traded him. Trouble is, they're actually becoming a real contender. I'm really gonna have to work on changing her mind on this.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

In any other division in the entire league, 61 wins would put a team in first or second place. The Cubs, however, are sitting at third in the NL Central. Only four teams in all of baseball have better records than the Cubs right now, and _half_ of them are in the NLC. WTF, baseball. WTF.


----------



## drpepper

Blue Jays fanatic here reporting in. I pretty much watch every inning of every game. I'm also a fan of the Tampa Bay Rays and to a lesser extent the Red Sox. But the Jays are "my team"


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Dude, I was seriously questioning their trade deadline moves, but 9 wins in a row seems to speak for itself. I think the Jays will pass the hated Yankees and take the East. I'm definitely pulling for Toronto in the AL East.

Meanwhile, my Rangers are still living at around .500 and are 0 and 2 in Hamels' starts. Next year, if our rotation stays healthy, will be much different.


----------



## DudeManBrother

Mariners fan here. Iwakuma pitches a no hitter today! Yet we're still 7 games under .500 and locally people seem to care more about Kam Chancellor's hold out. Probably wishful thinking, but it would be nice to go on a run and at least be in the playoff hunt again. We have such a great baseball city when we play well... And I was a child the last time we played well. Lol


----------



## Jake

Red Sox fan here.....

Here's a picture of how our season is going


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Cubs have now won twelve of their last thirteen, they have the fourth best record in all of baseball, and they're _still_ only third in the NL Central. That's... irritating.


----------



## michblanch

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Cubs have now won twelve of their last thirteen, they have the fourth best record in all of baseball, and they're _still_ only third in the NL Central. That's... irritating.




That .568 is a record most teams would kill for. 
9 games back...

Who would have thought the NL Central would be the best division in MLB? 
But with their record, and if it holds, will they get a wildcard spot?


----------



## zappatton2

The last time I watched a playoff game in Toronto, I was 17. I'm now 39, and it FINALLY might happen again. I can't bear to get my hopes sky-high, but the prospect of it is pretty damn exciting. Keep winning Jays! Keep losing Yanks!


----------



## Smoked Porter

I thought the Astros would continue to improve this season, but I can't say I expected it to be this good. They really seem to have a legit shot to at least get in to the World Series. Whether they do or not, this team is fun as hell to watch.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

michblanch said:


> That .568 is a record most teams would kill for.
> 9 games back...
> 
> Who would have thought the NL Central would be the best division in MLB?
> But with their record, and if it holds, will they get a wildcard spot?



If things keep going like they are, the two wildcard spots are going to the 2nd and 3rd place teams in the NLC .

Fine with me, since that'll mean a playoff spot for the Cubbies. All things considered, I think they've done better for themselves this year than anyone expected them to. I just hop it's not a one season thing.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

As of right now, the three best teams in baseball are all in the NL Central.

Is this real life?


----------



## Drezik27

Jake said:


> Red Sox fan here.....
> 
> Here's a picture of how our season is going



Literally the Tigers season....then they announce they're bringing Ausmus back.


----------



## zappatton2

Only slightly bummed the Jays didn't really push to lock down tops in the American League. That said, I am so ecstatic to finally see some baseball playoff games after 22 years! Man, looking at the breakdown, it occurs to me I barely even know the baseball playoff format anymore!


----------



## Smoked Porter

I'd be pissed if I were a Mets fan, that Utley slide looked dirty as hell. You'd think a fellow middle infielder would know better than to pull that kind of crap.

Video https://twitter.com/MattNorlander/status/653053722860326912

Got tickets for the Astros game tomorrow, hopefully Keuchel keeps doing what he's done all year!


----------



## Kobalt

WOO! First postseason win since 1993.

GO JAYS!! What a game!


----------



## zappatton2

KingVee said:


> WOO! First postseason win since 1993.
> 
> GO JAYS!! What a game!



Yeah, it was a great game. I kept flipping in and out of it, just because the first two games shaved at least a year or two off my life, so I sadly missed that pivotal home run. I'm really missing our Jays announcers I must say, these guys from Fox are almost unbearable to listen to. Always throwing in their homespun nonsense, and did you catch the whole "fans in Toronto can't catch foul balls because they don't play baseball in Canada". My wife and I were like "did he just say that? Really?" Bring Back Buck!!


----------



## lemeker

Huge Cubs fan here. Really looking forward to the game tonight. Arrietta on the mound, this is going to be a fun game. Let's just hope for the Cards sake, the wind is blowing in at Wrigley. Gotta keep those long balls in the park!!!!

I have a feeling if we beat the Cards, were going to the Series. I don't think the Mets are going to lose against the Dodger's ( bold prediction), and I think we are capable of beating the Mets. After getting swept by the Dodgers back in the day (completely different teams, I know), I just don't want to have to face them. The traveling and time changes would prolly kill us.


----------



## Kobalt

zappatton2 said:


> and did you catch the whole "fans in Toronto can't catch foul balls because they don't play baseball in Canada". My wife and I were like "did he just say that? Really?" Bring Back Buck!!


Nah, I was playing guitar in the background. 

I did read it in the news, I just thought it was all fun and wars between our nations. I mean, yeah, the only Canadian team is Toronto, aside from the joke that were the Expos, can you really blame 'em?


----------



## zappatton2

KingVee said:


> Nah, I was playing guitar in the background.
> 
> I did read it in the news, I just thought it was all fun and wars between our nations. I mean, yeah, the only Canadian team is Toronto, aside from the joke that were the Expos, can you really blame 'em?



Okay, now I feel kinda bad for the guy after it turned into an "internet outrage" thing. Quite enjoying the game today!!


----------



## zappatton2

Exhaaaaaale.


----------



## RustInPeace




----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Nutty game.

Stay classy, Toronto fans. I suppose if you're going to take the top spot in the AL East from the Yankees, you might as well develop a similar reputation as fans in the Bronx, huh?


----------



## Smoked Porter

^It reminded me more of Philly, if you're talking about the stuff being thrown on the field  

Game 4 for the Astros was so brutal to watch. It'll probably be another few days before I'm not too numb/butthurt to pick a rooting interest for the rest of October. I really like the Pirates in the NL, but they aren't in it anymore either. I kind of like the Dodgers because of Greinke, Kershaw and Puig, but they just got knocked out too.

Can't bitch too much though, it was still a great year overall. The 'stros competed ahead of schedule and the future looks good.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sigh. Guess that's that for my Cubbies this season. Oh well. I think all things considered they did better than anyone expected them to at the beginning of the season, and they definitely seem poised to cause trouble in the NLC for the next several years. 

Plus they eliminated the Cards. That's always a good thing.


----------



## lemeker

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Sigh. Guess that's that for my Cubbies this season. Oh well. I think all things considered they did better than anyone expected them to at the beginning of the season, and they definitely seem poised to cause trouble in the NLC for the next several years.
> 
> Plus they eliminated the Cards. That's always a good thing.




It is a bit depressing, I agree. You're right, we as Cubs fans don't have anything to hang our heads about. We will be back that's for sure, and hopefully stronger in our starting rotation, and bullpen. This experience should only make us more driven.


----------



## zappatton2

lemeker said:


> It is a bit depressing, I agree. You're right, we as Cubs fans don't have anything to hang our heads about. We will be back that's for sure, and hopefully stronger in our starting rotation, and bullpen. This experience should only make us more driven.



Though the Jays may very well be eliminated tonight, I'm glad they won't be facing the Cubs either way. I always liked the Cubs, after the Expos they were always my favorite NL team. I'd prefer not see them face off and have to cheer against them.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Anybody have a rooting interest in the World Series? Or does nobody really give a .... now that their teams are out? I'm mildly pulling for the Mets, I guess. Really more excited about the NBA season starting now than I am for the WS, tbh. Hopefully it goes seven games.


----------



## zappatton2

Smoked Porter said:


> Anybody have a rooting interest in the World Series? Or does nobody really give a .... now that their teams are out? I'm mildly pulling for the Mets, I guess. Really more excited about the NBA season starting now than I am for the WS, tbh. Hopefully it goes seven games.



I respect the Royals, they were the better team and they earned their way to the World Series, but the sour grapes in me still have me pulling for the Mets.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Smoked Porter said:


> Anybody have a rooting interest in the World Series? Or does nobody really give a .... now that their teams are out? I'm mildly pulling for the Mets, I guess. Really more excited about the NBA season starting now than I am for the WS, tbh. Hopefully it goes seven games.




Normally I root National League by default, but since the Mets had to beat the Cubs in the NLCS to get there, I'll let my bitterness take over and root for the Royals.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Ha, I already didn't like the Royals, but them beating the Astros sure made them even easier to root against.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

YOU GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock4ever

Damn what a game last night, and one I will always remember. I was in total disbelief when maddon trotted Chapman out with a 5 run lead in game 6, and livid when Hendricks was yanked in the 4th last night, well before the 2 run wild pitch. The guy was straight up dealing up to the missed call on the walk.

Maddon is a hell of a manager, but imo did not manage well the last two games. The players really bailed his ass out last night.

I can't wait to see how the cubs youngsters react to their early successes, but if they deal with it well it's not hard to imagine a couple more trips to the WS in the next 5 yrs.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Who's ready for some spring training!? Hoping the M's can find a way into the playoffs this year after getting so close to a wild card birth last year!


----------



## Nick Finn

I used to be, but not anymore... got old LOL


----------

